# Master/Sitting room job



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I used BM Aura matte for the walls, ultra spec flat for ceilings, and Impervex high gloss for trim.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

scottjr said:


> I used BM Aura matte for the walls, ultra spec flat for ceilings, and Impervex high gloss for trim.


Looks sharp


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

scottjr said:


> I used BM Aura matte for the walls, ultra spec flat for ceilings, and Impervex high gloss for trim.


Whats in the picture 4?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Good looking job! How did you like the Impervex? I haven't used it in over ten years. I pretty much gave up on it back then as it kind of sucked at the time. Was wondering if it got any better.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Great work you did there!

Whoever chose that red accent wall, not so much.

What were the other colors?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Great Looking place!

I have never seen a set up like that with the sitting room and Master all connected.. Pretty cool


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Good looking job! How did you like the Impervex? I haven't used it in over ten years. I pretty much gave up on it back then as it kind of sucked at the time. Was wondering if it got any better.


I liked it alot. It was a slight color change and covered in 1. Flowed nicely. I would give it a thumbsup.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

HouseOfColor said:


> Great work you did there!
> 
> Whoever chose that red accent wall, not so much.
> 
> What were the other colors?


Thanks. The ceiling was cotton balls, trim was dove white, walls were silent night and maple leaf red. I have to check on the tray ceiling. She wasnted eclipse but then changed her mind.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Whats in the picture 4?
> 
> Not sure what you are looking at but maybe the window is leaving a glare on the hardwoods.


----------

